# hvr200



## cmaucksch (16. März 2006)

moin,

ich möchte mir einen dt swiss hvr200 für ne wildsau hardride kaufen, welche buchsen brauch ich denn dafür, oder wo muss ich genau nachmessen?
Ich weiss, dass einige von euch das für totlaen scheiss halten einen luftdämpfer in ne sau zu bauen, veilleicht habt ihr auch recht, ich machs trotzdem und poste dann gerne erfahrungen.
Hat jemand damit schon erfahrung, speziell mit nem hvr200? Oder hat jemand einen besseren vorschlag, natürlich nur luftdämpfer, bin eben gewichtsfetischist. 

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Milchmann13 (16. März 2006)

Spar doch erst mal bei den Laufrädern die Da Bomb sind ja nicht gerade für ihr tolless Gewicht bekannt. Weiß ja nicht in welchem Terrain du die SAu bewegst aber würde eher zu nem DHX Air tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (16. März 2006)

Erst mal danke für die antwort, bin angenehm überrascht, da meisstens auf solche fragen eher antworten kommen wie: lass den mist hält eh nicht.
Du hast vollkommen recht, die laufräder werden auch demnächst ausgewechselt, da machst auch am meissten aus gewicht zu sparen. Deswegen bleibt die frage mit dem dämpfer trotzdem, ich werde beides auswechseln. Welche laufräder würdest du mir denn empfehlen? Hätte eben auch gerne welche die einigermassen leicht sind, allerdings spielt auch die optik ne rolle. Deshalb schwanke ich zwischen deemax und den spank stiffy felgen in weiss allerdings hätt ich die gerne als magnesium version, ne ahnung wos die gibt?

im übrigen hab ich in meinem 200mm dhx3 eine 600 feder verbaut aber noch ne 800 rumliegen, wenn ich mir also den hvr200 kaufe, dann wird ne 600er frei, kann den dhx komplett ja auch mit 800er verkaufen.

danke 

Clemens


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. März 2006)

Moin,

spricht absolut nichts dagegen Luftdämpfer in ne Sau zu bauen. Buchsenmaß ist 50x8mm an beiden Aufnahmen.


----------



## cmaucksch (17. März 2006)

super,

vielen dank

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Airhaenz (17. März 2006)

Hi Clemens,

in deiner Spec ist mir noch die Prodigy DH aufgefallen. Wenn die ähnlich robust wie die aktuellen Diablus oder Evolve DH(um 1300gr) ist, kannst du da locker 300 - 400gr einsparen..Hone, XT, Evolve XC(um 900gr).
Laufräder? Hügi FR Naben mit Sun Single Track(billig und leicht,aber schlechter Ruf)/Mavic XM321/Mavix D521/DT FR Felge. 
Ich fahre hinten sogar seit Jahren eine Magura Pro Nabe die baugleich mit einer Hügi 240 ist...Hat alle DH Rennen, Bikepark besuche etc. ausgehalten und das waren einige.

Ps. Die Spank in Mag hätte ich auch gerne, in Alu sind sie mit 700gr nix für mich.


----------



## cmaucksch (17. März 2006)

moin,

ja die kurbeln sind auch nicht gerade leicht, aber sowohl mit meinen laufrädern als auch mit den kurbeln bin ich was die performance angeht recht zufrieden. Die laufräder halten einfach ordentlich was aus, hab auch letztens das vorderrad einzeln gewogen und war überrascht, dass es lange nicht so schwer ist wie ich dachte, habs jetzt allerdings nicht mehr im kopf wie viels genau war, aber keine 100g unterschied zu einem deemax vorderrrad, eher 50 bis 70g mehr.
mit meinem dämpfer bin ich recht unzufrieden, der dhx3 spricht nicht toll an (liegt glaub ich am nicht einstellbaren Pro-Pedal). 

Zu den Kurbeln, Shimano kommt mir nicht ans rad, da bin ich eigen (ich weiss dass die shimano kurbeln eigentlich recht gut sind, aber ich steh eben nicht auf Shimano, wegen deren produktpolitik)

@Milchmann: zum dhx air: Was ich gehört hab funktioniert der dhx air nicht mit so einem übersetzungsverhältniss wie es die sau hat. Vergleichbar mit den coil kann man den air nur bis zu einer federhärte von 600 aufpunmpen, drücke drüber schafft er nicht.

Laufräder und kurbeln werden ausgetauscht sobald der Dirtrahmen da ist und dann da dran geschraubt, da ist mir das gewicht nicht so wichtig.

vielen dank für eure antworten, freu mich auf weitere tipps zu laufrädern und co.


gruß

Clemens


----------



## cmaucksch (17. März 2006)

ups, hab gerade gesehn du (airhaenz) hast den dhx air in deiner sau, funktioniert der, kannste ihn feste genug aufpumpen, wie viel bar bei welchem fahrer gewicht?

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Milchmann13 (17. März 2006)

JA die Spank MAg, mit ner leichten Nabe wären schon was. Naja bis jetzt hat die wohl noch keiner, so das man da schlecht was drüber sagen kann ob sie halten etc. Wobei die angegebenen 500g schon sehr krass für ne 40mm Breite Felge sind. Der Preis natürlich auch. Die DEEMAX sind aber gar nicht so leicht wenn ich mich recht entsinne dafür halt Kult 
 Die "günstig" Version ist dann Single Track mit ner guten Nabe alla Hügi oder mein Tipp die Enduro Felge von Mavic die jetzige 321. Die hat bei nem Freund von mir im Scream mit 105kg Kampfgewicht auch Winterberg Lauscha und Illmenau plus Ritterhausen sehr gut gehalten musste nur ein zwei mal nachzentiriert werden was aber eher am Gewicht und der Fahrweise lag.
Ich bin mit meinen Single Track sehr zufrieden. Habe allerdings die 36 Loch Version. Ja und zu dem Dämpfer: Ich würde die 200g mehr des DHX 5 nehmen weil ich denke das der halt doch ne Ecke robuster ist und vom Pro Pedal etc recht gut funktioniert. Da würde ich mich einfach besser bei fühlen wenn man doch mal den Gashahn ein wenig weiter offen lassen will. Und der rest deiner Ausstattung sagt nicht gerade das du zum Tourenfahrer mutieren wirst. 

Ja je nach dem wann dein Dämpfer kommt bin ich an der 600 Feder interessiert.


----------



## Milchmann13 (17. März 2006)

Mh hab ich auch gehört das das mit dem Druck so eine Sache ist
Aber gehört und wirklich von jemanden bestätigt . . . Bin mal gespannt was hier noch raus kommt. Und meinst du das das bei dem HRV besser ist ??? Da gibt es doch noch weniger Erfahrungen zu in unserem Einsatzgebiet. Oder ??


----------



## cmaucksch (17. März 2006)

ich tendiere eben eher zu dt swiss, mit denen hab ich bis jetzt nur gute erfahrung gemacht und man hört weit weniger negatives als von fox.
Bei fox hab ich manchmal das gefühl, dass die mehr kult sind als qualität, ausserdem kostet der fox gute 100.- mehr.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich gerne von firmen kaufe, die mir sympatisch sind und dafür kleine abstriche in kauf nehme, und  wenn mir ne firma unsympatisch ist, dann kann sie noch so tolle sachen herstellen, die wede ich nie kaufen (z.b. Shimano), bin eben ein sehr emotionaler konsument.
Die vertrider haben einen ssd190 dtswiss mal eine lange zeit getestet (ich glaub es war einer mit 190mm länge und 50mm hub, bei ca 170mm federweg) und waren mehr als zufrieden, der hvr ist ja sehr ähnlich nur mit einem ppd, spv oder wie das zeug eben bei dtswiss dann genannt wird. Und so heftig wie die vertrider fahr ich nicht. Ich bin zwar kein typischer tourenfahrer aber für ne tolle abfahrt fahr ich schon mal 1000-1500 hm, noch auch mit einem 18kg rad, wäre aber schön irgendwann nur noch 16kg raufwuchten zu müssen. Bald kommt meine 66sl, dann wird die kiste wieder zusammengebaut, mal sehen was sie dann mit 2.4 noby nic wiegt.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (17. März 2006)

Ja das ist ja nachvollziehbar. Und 16kg sind mit sau doch kein Problem meins wiegt als Dh Rad knapp 19. und das mit Gustav und 888 etc.


----------



## Airhaenz (17. März 2006)

Hi,

also Deemax Laufräder sind nicht soo leicht..
Und als "leichte nicht Shimpanso" Kurbel Alternative, die taugen, würde ich RF Evolve XC oder Atlas empfehlen. Fahre die RF Evolve XC an meinem anderem Rad.

Und zum DHX AIR 5.0: Der hat meine SAU "zerstört". Neu gekauft. Knapp eingebaut(HR trifft Sattelstütze gerade so bei vollem 57mm Hub). Mit ordentlich Druck auf Testfahrt gegangen. Nach 30 min flach und berghoch treten ging es auch mal leicht bergab. Federrungsperformance war wie erwartet super, allerdings kam mir das Heck recht tief vor.
Also wollte ich unten angekommen den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen. Was dann passierte verschlug mir die Sprache. Der Dämpfer saugte sich immer mehr zusammen, bis er komplett eingefedert blockiert war. Da half auch kein Luft ablassen/aufpumpen mehr.
Also rollte ich ohne Heckfederung 3 km auf Forstwegen zum Parkplatz zurück. 
Als ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut hatte kam die böse Überraschung: Der feine Schlam hatte in Verbindung mit dem HR ein riesen Loch ins Sattelrohr geschliffen(6cm lang-1,5 breit-2mm tief-also am tiesten Punkt quasie durch).
Das war an dem Tag wo da Photo entstanden ist. 
Fox hat mir den Dämpfer ersetzt, der Schaden am Rahmen geht natürlich auf meine Kappe..
Hab noch nen Liebhaber für den Rahmen gefunden und bin jetzt SAU los.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## cmaucksch (17. März 2006)

vielen dank für den erfahrungsbericht,

ich glaub ich teste mal den hvr200 und bau ihn so ein dass er selbst bei 0mm nicht anschlägt. Das mit deiner sau tut mir leid.

Ich weiss, dass die deemax nicht so wahnsinnig leicht sind, aber für die stabilität die sie bieten passt es schon und sie sehen eben cool aus. 

@milchmann: ja 18kg sind auch nicht die welt, aber erstens gehts eben leichter  und zweitens bin ich bikefanatisch und muss mir eh ständig neue teile kaufen, ist eben eine Sucht.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Heiko_München (17. März 2006)

HI,

auch wenn ich an meinem Endruo nen DHX 5.0 fahre, geht es auch mit nem Luftdämpfer, wie diese Bilder hier verdeutlichen!!

Grüße
Heiko

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2424513&postcount=502


----------



## cmaucksch (18. März 2006)

So, hab mir den hvr200 bestellt, werde dann erfahrungen abgeben.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mir den hvr200 bestellt, werde dann erfahrungen abgeben.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Clemens


Hi! 
Sorry das ich dir erst jetzt schreibe. Also ich finde das der HVR nicht die richtige Wahl ist. Auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für mein Freerider / Enduro bin ich auch auf DT-Swiss gestoßen. Da habe ich alle Dämpfer probieren können. 
Der HVR ist absolut überdämpft und hat für meinen Geschmack ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten (Ziel war es einen Dämpfer mit Plattform zu bauen... Auf Kosten der Performance - Bei DT-Swiss wird das auch so gesehen, zumindest unter der Hand). Der SSD210 hat dafür keine Endprogression. Aber da hat mir DT-Swiss geholfen, die haben mir einfach eine Endprogression eingebaut. (Ist ein einfaches ersetzen einenes Elastomeers durch eine Alu-Buchse).
Der Dämpfer funktioniert jetzt top, Butterweich und trotzdem noch nach Drops von mehr als einem Meter nicht am Durchschlagen.  

DHX Air: Also ich kenne jetzt nenn Haufen leute die den Ausprobiert haben. Bis jetzt haben die aber alle den Dämpfer langer im Service gehabt als am Rad. Also noch die Finger von lassen und abwarten bis der wirklich Marktreife erlangt hat.  

Schlussendlich gibts noch Magura und Rock Shox. Die bauen auch Luftdämpfer. Da gabs mal ne MTB Rider in der sie auch Luftdämpfer getestet hatten. Das wäre eine gute ausgangsbasis. Wenn du willst, such ich dir den Artikel raus und Scan ihn dir.  

Zum rest... Schau dir mal mein Enduro an... Absolutes Gewichtstuning... XT Kurbeln, Tune Vorderradnabe, DT Comp. Speichen, Mavic819EX Felgen, Syntace Teile, Velo Z1 Sattel... Ich teste das jetzt schon seit nem halben Jahr in Freeride-manier und es hält (Downhillpisten, Drops und Jumps sieht das Bike jedes WE). Ok, bei der Kurbel bin ich auch am Überlegen ob ich nicht noch eine Tune nehme.  
Und die Rohloff ist da sicher nicht die Gewichtsersparnis. Aber die muss...

@Airhaenz: Dämpfer falsch eingebaut (Freigängigkeitstests)??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (20. März 2006)

tach,

danke für die tipps. Ich dachte die plattform des hvr200 wäre abschaltbar und dann ist er trotzdem unsensibel? Mit platform darf er so unsensibel sein wie er mag, die nehm ich dann eben raus beim ruterfahren.

Ich hab das ding jetzt eben schon bestellt, werde es mal einbauen und an ein paar treppen mal testen, wenn er mir auch zu überdämpft ist, dann werde ich das ding eben zurückschicken, gebrausspuren nach 20min fahrt wird man ja nur an den buchsen sehen, dann hab ich eben 10 ausgegeben.

Wie viel hat denn das einbauen der endprogression gekostet und wie lange hats gedauert?

gruß

Clemens


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> tach,
> 
> danke für die tipps. Ich dachte die plattform des hvr200 wäre abschaltbar und dann ist er trotzdem unsensibel? Mit platform darf er so unsensibel sein wie er mag, die nehm ich dann eben raus beim ruterfahren.
> 
> ...



Auf Treppen die Dämpfung testen? Cool! Also ich brauch dafür ruppiges Gelände. 

Endprogression:
Was das gekostet hat? Ein Bier!  
Wie lang das gedauert hat: Das Einbauen 10 Minuten, das Abdrehen der Hülse ca. 30 Minuten. 
Ich hab nen Kumpel der im Testing von DT-Swiss arbeitet. Also er wurde zu einem Kumpel als ich die Dämpfer testete. Aber ansonsten würde ich einfach mal DT-Swiss anmailen und fragen. Die geben eigentlich immer einen Kostenvoranschlag.  
Ich bin auch nur über den Weg ran gekommen.

Aber ich kann auch mal meinen Kumpel fragen, wenn es akut wird. 
Die Endprogression brauchst du aber unter umständen gar nicht. Mein Rahmen GHOST ERT hat keine Progression, spricht also absolut Linear an, deswegen schlagen dadrin die Dämpfer leicht durch. Bei Alutech kannst du das einstellen. Außerdem hab ich das Problem bei mir ab ca. 70cm Drophöhe in den Flat gehabt (145mm Federweg). Vorher nicht.


----------



## cmaucksch (20. März 2006)

naja ich werd wohl nicht nur treppen fahren, aber eben nicht gleich trails im dreck, damit der dämpfer eben keine gebrauchsspuren abbekommt.

Hab mich inzwischen noch ein bisschen umgehört und sehr unterschiedliche meinungen über das ansprechverhalten gelesen, manche finden den hvr auch richtig klasse, leider fanden ihn mehr leute überdämpft.
Allerdings hab ich häufig gelesen dass dt swiss das ding noch überarbeiten wollte, wenn du insider infos hast, kannst du mir dazu was konkretes sagen.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich werd wohl nicht nur treppen fahren, aber eben nicht gleich trails im dreck, damit der dämpfer eben keine gebrauchsspuren abbekommt.
> 
> Hab mich inzwischen noch ein bisschen umgehört und sehr unterschiedliche meinungen über das ansprechverhalten gelesen, manche finden den hvr auch richtig klasse, leider fanden ihn mehr leute überdämpft.
> Allerdings hab ich häufig gelesen dass dt swiss das ding noch überarbeiten wollte, wenn du insider infos hast, kannst du mir dazu was konkretes sagen.
> ...


Nicht wirklich, derzeit ist wohl so einiges im Umbruch bei DT-Swiss. Aber mir ist noch nicht bekannt, dass die was an Ihren Dämpfern technisch machen wollen. Gewichtstuning ja, aber ein anderes Patent einkaufen oder selbst weiter entwickeln ist wohl nach meinem Kenntnisstand derzeit nicht in Arbeit. Es sei ja noch erwähnt das die Dämpfer auf Basis der MAG80 Federgabeltechnik von Rock Shox basieren. Also nicht wirklich was neues. 

Der Magura Hugin oder RS Pearl sind aber sicher auch ein paar Gedanken wert. Bei ersterem ist ja dann auch "Qualität aus Deutschland" angesagt.


----------



## cedartec (20. März 2006)

@cmaucksch

Wahrscheinlich ist er nicht so bekannt, aber drüben wird auch gerne für Downhill genommen. Wie wäre es mit einem Romic Twin Tube,ich bin seit 2 Jahren ziemlich begeistert und für einen Federdämpfer ist er auch nicht so schwer.
(http://www.romicmfg.com/iexplore/index.php). Allerdings habe ich ihn bisher auch nicht so hergenommen, halt Singletrails im Wald und an den Hängen, keine Sprünge (aber dafür Gewichtsstress, 0.12t ;-)).

cheers, cedartec


----------



## cmaucksch (20. März 2006)

danke für den tipp, aber ich hätte eben gerne einen luftdämpfer, weisst du wie viel der genau wiegt?
Falls ich doch wieder auf stahl umsteige dann kommen romic und MZ rocco in die nähere auswahl, habe von romic auch scchon sehr viel gutes gehört.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## cycleman (20. März 2006)

ich habe mir für die hardride fr nen fox dhx 3.0 bestellt. der hat überschaubare einstellmöglichkeiten und ist sehr sensibel. wenn ich mal geld übrig hab kauf ich mir noch ne titanfeder fürs gewichtstuneing. ich glaube das die heutigen dämpfer alle zu viele einstellmöglichkeiten haben, sodaß der kunde überfordert ist und die performance leidet.( meine meinung)


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2006)

cycleman schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir für die hardride fr nen fox dhx 3.0 bestellt. der hat überschaubare einstellmöglichkeiten und ist sehr sensibel. wenn ich mal geld übrig hab kauf ich mir noch ne titanfeder fürs gewichtstuneing. ich glaube das die heutigen dämpfer alle zu viele einstellmöglichkeiten haben, sodaß der kunde überfordert ist und die performance leidet.( meine meinung)


Ich kann dir mal so ein wenig Zustimmen. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten überfordern garantiert viele. Wenn ich da sehe, wieviele mit einem absolut falsch eingestellten Fahrwerk unterwegs sind. Die dann von besserer Federung träumen und nicht wissen, dass sie doch das optimale unterm Hintern haben.  

Aber ich mag viele bunte Knöpfe. Und wenn man sich mal intensiv damit beschäftigt, kann man durch die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten viel raus holen.  

Ansonsten sei erwähnt, dass es nur sehr wenig Luft-Dämpfer mit mehreren Einstellschrauben gibt. Der SSD210 hat nur die Zugstufe und das Lockout. Wie oben schon erwähnt muss man die Progression durch andere Teile verändern. Die Druckstufe durch anderes Öl. Bei dem HVR200 kommt dann statt des Lockout die Plattform. 

Was ich in Deutschland vermisse sind Leute die dir den Dämpfer optimal einstellen. Klar ist das auch Geschmackssache. Aber in Zürich hab ich einen Fahrradhändler kennen gelernt, der im Sommer immer Dämpfersetuptouren gemacht hat. Sprich kostenpflichtige Touren bei denen er deinem Bike auf die Federung schaut und sie dadurch optimal einstellt.   
Aber in Sachen Service ist Deutschland ja eine Wüste... Da ist die Schweiz schon richtig genial!


----------



## axel123 (4. Mai 2006)

was ist denn aus dem hvr 200 geworden? hats geklappt oder war er tatsächlich überdämpft?


axel


----------



## cmaucksch (4. Mai 2006)

moin,

ja hat geklappt, ich finde ihn nicht überdämpft, zumindest,wenn ich die plattform komplett rausdrehe. Bin von dem ansprechverhalten begeistert, viel schöner als mein alter dhx 3.0. Ich kann natürlich noch nichts über haltbarkeit sagen.
Das einzige was ich ein bisschen schade finde, dass die zugstufe nicht gerastert ist.

gruß

clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2006)

@cmaucksch
was wiegt deine Sau jetzt eigentlich mit 66SL und Luftdämpfer?

Gruß Chris


----------



## cmaucksch (7. Mai 2006)

moin,

kann ich leider nicht sagen wie viel sie wiegt, hab keine waage. Wenn ich das nächste mal bei meinen eltern bin stell ich mich damit auf die Waage und sage bescheid.
auf jeden fall merkt man das niedrige gewicht beim beschleunigen extrem.
hab inzwischen auch nicht mehr die dabomb laufräder und sattel dran sondern deemax und einen slr t1 sattel. Und da mir die x9 trigger kaputt gegangen sind, weil
 ich immer mit der hose dran hängen bleib und über den lenker absteige(und das natürlich vor allen leuten auf ebener strecke auf der straße auf dem weg nach hause) hab ich mit x0 trigger bestellt, da kann ich dann den daumelhebel so weit nach vorn schieben, das ich nicht mehr hänhgen bleib.
gruß

Clemens


----------

